# Arab lovers!



## Sunny

I owned an unregistered Quarab mare last year. She was a gorgeous thing, very spunky and full of herself. Great jumper. Wish I could share some pics, she was a beautiful, golden palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon

Well here is the Anglo-Arab that I lease, not currently riding him right now as I am recovering from knee surgery, but we were doing intro/training level dressage and playing around with jumping. I hope someday to be able to call him mine, I couldn't ask for more in a horse. 

I didn't always like arabs, but they have started to grow on me, I think the anglo-arab is my favorite, the best of both worlds! I also think that pinto-arabs are beautiful too. 



























(bad picture of me, but love this picture of him)


----------



## lilruffian

Here are my 2 girls The black is Chico & she's pure Arab (though i dont have her papers:-() & the sorrel is Molly. She's a Quarab, though i know, she looks like a QH!
I love the look of most arabs as well as their personality & the way they carry themselves. My best friend has a Reg. Arab gelding as well as a Quarab gelding (like me:lol and my ma-in-law owns 2 Reg, Arabian geldings so i'm surrounded my Arab lovers.
I love how the breed is found in almost all breeds nowadays, including some drafts & ponies.
My favorite type would have to be the Shagya. They're more heavily boned than most Arabian types, their eyes, ears & nostrils tend not to be as large either:lol:
My fav stud (i know he's ancient) is the Godolphin Arabian because he was 1 of the 3 foundation sires to the Thoroughbred & my favorite racehorse Man O' War traces back to him directly in the male line
I posted 2 pics of him for fun (the 2nd is one i painted _years_ ago according to how they described him in "King of the Wind").


----------



## Sunny

^^ Just wanted to say..... I read King of the Wind last year and I luuuuurved it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Sunny said:


> ^^ Just wanted to say..... I read King of the Wind last year and I luuuuurved it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I know hey!:lol: It's a gooder..


----------



## speedy da fish

here is my anglo! William (registered as Country Man)


----------



## Solon

I've never liked them much but the ones I do like are the ones with the really dished faces. There's something very mystical about those ones to me. I can never remember which breed of Arab is like that but we had one at the barn and she was just so beautiful.


----------



## lilruffian

Those are usually the Egyptian Arabs i do belive. Yes, they can be _very _pretty.


----------



## Solon

I just found them online - it's the Polish ones.


----------



## JekkaLynn

I have a 10 year old Arabian mare. She is my darling. Can't remember how to get the picture on here today...(when your pregnant and have been to fairs for three days and unable to sleep for three nights simple things like that confuse you beyond belief :?)

Wait I think I might have figured it out. Yay for me...can I sleep now?


----------



## Eliz

Thanks for all the replies everyone 
I love all types of arabs... They all have amazing attitudes and are probably a little to smart for their own good! They're ultra-sensitive and I love how they bond with certain people. I believe it's because they're like the oldest breed, so they "read" humans well. I swear some can read minds 

Right now I ride two arabs that aren't mine, and I'm going to show them.
-Tiffany is a liver hestnut mare that could probably pass as a QH. She's mellow but you have to ride her how she likes or you won't last long 
- CT is a NICE gelding, grey. He was region 9 sporthorse champ a few years ago. He's one of those horses that will pass a tree 100 times and the 101st time he will spook at it. He makes sure your mind is on riding and not what you're having for dinner 
In summer I work at a pretty well-known arab trainer's facility where I am blessed to work with many great arabs.
I own only one arab (who I just got lol). His name is Vinnie, he's a straight egyptian (but built more like a polish imo). His sire is Halim El Mansour (for anyone that knows SEA bloodlines..). I have just fallen in love with him. I plan on showing him in WP but right now he's just in conditioning.

My favorite sire at the moment is probably Magnum Psyche. I would breed a mare to just about any of his sons. The barn where I board/ride at sold a baby by Magnum Chall (by Magnum Psyche) that just did top five in Ohio. I also like DA Valentino & Showkayce. 

Well I could go on and on about this breed but I'll leave it up to y'all  I'll include pictures of Vinnie, and my favorite sires for viewing pleasure  









Vinnie ^








Magnum Psyche ^
















Showcayce ^








DA Valentino ^


----------



## NordicJuniper

I can really contribute to this lol, considering I am now helping out at an Arabian farm. I love all types of Arabs and always have, don't really have a favorite though I think I would really enjoy Anglos because Arabians and Thoroughbreds are my favorite breeds. I grew up riding two Morabs, sadly I have no pictures of them on my computer.

But anyway here are some of the Arabians I work with quite often.

Psychestouchomink [Mink]- Crabbit, Spanish, Russian









BC Golden Legacy [Legs]- Saddlebred x Arabian









Alimanor [Ali]- Polish









PF Be My Baby [Beamer]- Saddlebred x Arabian









Aur Bint Shizam [Shazzy]- Not sure why type she is









BC Anticipation [Piper]- Polish, Crabbit, Russian, Spanish [she is out of mink and ali]









Havanah- Polish









There are others but that is all that I have pictures of right now.


----------



## lilruffian

I love the last mare. She looks like my friend's arab gelding only prettier lol (he's pretty in his own way but his eyes are too buggy for me & his nostrils too big) I'll have to post a pic of him.


----------



## Shalani

My Girls Egyptian Related ( Full Sisters)

Alana Curnow's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Solon

I have a question, why do they grease them up so much for their pictures? It looks like someone slathered Crisco all over them.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I looove arabians! although i tend to go for bigger breeds hehe :] i've been riding mainly arabians after i lost my thoroughbred this past march. 
I had aquired an arbaian mare but it turned out the she needed tons more work then i could give her. 
But here she is shes a 10yr old more.. not sure on her lines








I am now riding a 11yr old arabian gelding named outlaw. I have known him for about 2 1/2 years now and rode him multiple times before i left the ranch last year.. I am now back and leasing him .. he is quite the charachter and fuull of attitude. Once again i am not sure on his lines but he is an ex-race horse and excells in endurance. 
This is him about ooooh 2 yrs ago i believe with my friend sydney








annd here he is now
















these are the other arabians out at the ranch 
Fire Mtn. Black powder-ex-racer 








Imprint ^^ her daughter -absolute laziest arab you will ever meet... try and get her ot go faster then a walk and you are in for a wild ride.. she is 8 i believe and absolutely crazy..skittish i would hardly call her green broke even.








This is also a BP baby she is almost 2 i believe and i for the life of me can not remember her name hehe oops 









Odyese-i believe he is out of THE odyese line but i can't full remember and im not sure of his full registered name..he is well into his 20's and is our grumpy old man :]








Tonic-im not 100% positive on his reg. name but he was trained for the track but never raced as his conformation restricted him from it. He is also in his 20's 








Next is Trigger he has come sooo far since my friend brianna started working him almost 2 years ago now.. He has greatly improved
Also Riverbend she is in her 20's and is triggers mom. She excells in endurance and gymkhana.
Riverbend is in the hot pink trigger is behind her








last but certainly not least is my friend sydneys gelding gambit formerly known as Flim-Flam..ex-racer and amazing horse. We have our beliefs that he has some quarter in him though.. but he he very well could be full arab








oo one more she used to be at the ranch she is triggers half sister out of riverbend as well ..crazy crazy mare had speed like no other horse id ever met and turns that would throw you over if you didn't know her. She hated her ears touched and was very prancy we actually started referring to this half rear sorta dancy forward thing she did 'the barbie' the horse i had been riding did it as well heheit looked funny on the big thoroughbred tho xD


----------



## SarahRicoh

Rocky.. My old pony.. Bought as 20, thought to be 15.. Completely mad!! 
Anglo arab!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok these are my friend's geldings. The sorrel is Buddy (Quarab) He's standing next to my mare lol i know - she was horribly fat then
The bay is Koda, her little space cadet. He was skittish & just barely started under saddle when she got him 2 years ago (he was 9 at the time:shock but now he's an awesome trail horse. Fun to race against to!:lol:


----------



## Eliz

Solon said:


> I have a question, why do they grease them up so much for their pictures? It looks like someone slathered Crisco all over them.


Because thats how they're shown in halter. As for why they're shown in halter like that, idk. Personally I like the look. I guess it's just one of those fads


----------



## QHDragon

Solon said:


> I have a question, why do they grease them up so much for their pictures? It looks like someone slathered Crisco all over them.



that and they all look like they have black eyeliner/eye shadow all around their eyes and even around their nose.


----------



## lilruffian

It's probably to make them shine or bring out their muscling. Going out on a limb here to say it could be to make them look sweaty since they're from the desert lol Porbably a similar reason as to why several show horses are shaved but i t_hink_ that's to show their under color... ?


----------



## ladybugsgirl

very nice arabs. My last horse was a registered arab. Her name was lady and i got her as a untrained ten year old she was barely halter trained. I owned her about a year and a half and got her to where she was rideable and took her on many trail rides. I ended up selling her cuz we ran into alot of issues and I could'nt deal with it anymore.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I love Egyptians, and I have a thing for Simeon horses. Love them. Simeon Shai (world champion, record holder) has has been my fav since i was about 10 yrs old i think.



















I owned a grandson of his when i was 10/11. Egyptian, 100%. (sorry about the quality of pics, I took photos of pics in an album lol)
Here he is in fluffy winter coat



































When i was 13 I owned a partbred. 87.5%










We have an Anglo









An Arabian pony (arabxwelsh)









And another partbred (angloxarab) Terrible pic but its the only one i have on my laptop.


----------



## Azale1

I have a believed to be Polish mare (bay). Working on getting her papers at the moment. And used to own a Quarab (grey) a couple years ago.


----------



## PintoTess

i love the straight egyptians. they are so georgeous .
my fave mare would have to be clifton park nefisa and her dam nasaama.


----------



## lilruffian

_Azale1_ that grey looks almost identical to a quarab gelding i used to own! Same color & everything! He didn't have much of a mane though... lol


----------



## Golden Horse

What beautiful arabs.

Having spent the last 30 odd years saying that I would NEVER EVER own an arab, look what I bought in July




























I love love love this mare, she is so kind, sane, and sensible but still has that Arab spark in her.


----------



## lilruffian

Very pretty girl too 
You've no idea how many people i've met who swear against Arabs lol. I remember when i was a kid getting my first horse my dad absolutely refused to even look at one! Now i own one (and a half lol counting my quarab) & she's incredible! Like you said _Golden Horse_ - kind, sensible & sane but with all the Arab spunk & beauty!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

The vaseline thing on the eyes and muzzle is to make the features more prominent and draw attention to the chiseled appearance.

I absolutely detest the Padrons Psyche/Magnum Psyche horses more then anything. Which is sad, because I liked Padron himself. I think that particular line of horses, however, represents everything that's gone completely wrong in Arabian showing over the last two decades. The champions used to be USING horses, not dysfunctional giraffes.

Sheila Varian and her horses are my heros. I adore the Bay Abi line and everything it represents. I have always been an enormous fan of good work Arabs. Crabbet Arabs are some of my favorites for the sport factor, but if you want looks AND sport, then Polish is usually the way to go, or a Domestic line like Khemosabi that isn't so heavily linebred.

One of my all-time favorite studs right now is Khartoon Khlassic, moreso for his BUILD then for his color:


----------



## dressagebelle

I have a 5 year old Grey Arabian mare Saphira that I absolutely adore, but due to losing my job am having to sell. She's Alada Baskin I on top, and Khemosabi on the bottom. My friend took this picture a couple of days ago.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40007&stc=1&d=1283748974


----------



## Cheshire

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The vaseline thing on the eyes and muzzle is to make the features more prominent and draw attention to the chiseled appearance.
> 
> I absolutely detest the Padrons Psyche/Magnum Psyche horses more then anything. Which is sad, because I liked Padron himself. I think that particular line of horses, however, represents everything that's gone completely wrong in Arabian showing over the last two decades. The champions used to be USING horses, not dysfunctional giraffes.
> 
> Sheila Varian and her horses are my heros. I adore the Bay Abi line and everything it represents. I have always been an enormous fan of good work Arabs. Crabbet Arabs are some of my favorites for the sport factor, but if you want looks AND sport, then Polish is usually the way to go, or a Domestic line like Khemosabi that isn't so heavily linebred.
> 
> One of my all-time favorite studs right now is Khartoon Khlassic, moreso for his BUILD then for his color:


AGREED.

Khartoon is a huge fav of mine as well. What a body.

My ten y/o straight Spanish mare is another of those Arabs who throw the Halter-y, feather-light frame fad in the dust. (Some of these pics appear super distorted to me, but perhaps it's my computer resolution all screwed up 'gain)












































Anyway, Lilly is a tank. No kidding.

My gelding is Egyptian/Polish, *Azale1* your horse looks so similar to him in some respects, especially in the face.
His sire was Khochise, grandsire Khemosabi.










































Despite his confo faults, he's pretty sturdy and has a great, sharp mind, which I've been told hold true for most Khemo horses. He's 13 and is going through some retraining right now. I hope to do local hunter pleasure classes and low level dressage with him for a few years, and just enjoy hanging out with him...cool guy, love him to death.

So I hope ya'll enjoyed the copious photos (I'm quite unabashed about showing them off, isn't it obvious). These two goobers are not the most glamorous things on four hooves you'll ever see, but imho they are both solid representatives of the _working_ Arabian's sound mind and functional body, the kind a lot of Arabian nay-sayers seem to be unaware of. The breed as a whole is a highly personable and intelligent horse. I can see myself owning arabs for the rest of my life.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Gorgeous Arabs Cheshire! Definitely what I like to see in an Arab - the breed has enough bad stereotypes without people perpetuating the concept of twiggy little brain dead animals who act neurotic (more often the not, from the abuse they blatantly suffer in the halter ring).

Some of my girl who is unregistered, but as far as I know mostly Crabbet with an Egyptian line to Tuhotmos:









































































ROFL, I am a picture wh0re! :lol: These were all just from last year - she's also a fantastic jumper, and successfully competed in a gymkhana last year with 3 firsts, 1 second and 1 third out of 10 classes!


----------



## Azale1

Cheshire said:


> My gelding is Egyptian/Polish, *Azale1* your horse looks so similar to him in some respects, especially in the face.
> His sire was Khochise, grandsire Khemosabi.



I have been told by a breeder/trainer of Arabians at my work that she looks to possibly have Khemosabi in her. Your gelding is a very handsome boy by the way.


----------



## SarahRicoh

'DressageBelle' your mare is stunning  I am sooo jealous. If I lived in America i'd snap her up... Im think I like Polish arabs best but I get confused... There doesnt seem to be such definition in the Uk, it would just be "oh, iv got an arab" if you get me...


----------



## bensmomma

We now have 2 full arabians but i dont have any pics of our new girl, we just got her saturday. The one is the pics is Sophia, shes about 11 years old and just trruley a wounderfull mare. Please excuse how fat she is. She is like this year round no matter what we do and currently she is preggnant as well. The third pic is her and her first daughter abbey, she is half arab and half quarter. This arab mare sophie was originally broke when young to be a kids horse, so she will not go faster than a trot for anyone and believe me we have had people try and they always get bucked off lol. People dont understand why i trust her so much since when i was pregnant with my daughter she kicked at my geilding and got me instead and broke my jaw and fractured my ribbs. Thankfully me and my baby were ok, and now my daughter and sophie have a great bond. My daughter is now learning how to ride using this mare, all we have to do is put her halter and a lead on her, my daughter gets on her bareback and hold onto her maine and we run while sophie trots and they both love it. This is one arabian that i believe is awsome, and i know i can trust her. sorry i wrote so much here are some pics.


----------



## jumper25

I can't really contribute when it comes to my favorite stud but I do want to share some pictures! I love Arabs so I wanted to show mine off! 

Khabi was my first Arab (not registered, we think he was ArabX) and I got him when he was 11 and sadly he just died on July 12th this year of colic at only 16. Khabi wasn't my first horse but was by far the best! I adored him and he taught me so much! He was a pretty grumpy boy but was still very sweet and the most amazing jumper. He would jump the moon if you asked him.

I also rode an Arab named Sabatini. Sabatini wasn't mine but his owner needed someone to exercise him and I was light enough (he was recovering from laminitis). He was also a super sweet boy, but a little skittish.

The third Arab I rode was a grumpy mare named Tinkerbel who also didn't belong to me but I rode since her owner wasn't that into horses and didn't have time. Even though Tinkerbel was really grumpy and not very sweet she was a good mover and great at dressage.

Sorry for the information AND pic overload! 

Beautiful horses everyone!

Khabi



























Khabi (middle), Tinkerbel (right)


----------



## Cheshire

jumper25 said:


> I can't really contribute when it comes to my favorite stud but I do want to share some pictures! I love Arabs so I wanted to show mine off!
> 
> Khabi was my first Arab (not registered, we think he was ArabX) and I got him when he was 11 and sadly he just died on July 12th this year of colic at only 16. Khabi wasn't my first horse but was by far the best! I adored him and he taught me so much! He was a pretty grumpy boy but was still very sweet and the most amazing jumper. He would jump the moon if you asked him.
> 
> I also rode an Arab named Sabatini. Sabatini wasn't mine but his owner needed someone to exercise him and I was light enough (he was recovering from laminitis). He was also a super sweet boy, but a little skittish.
> 
> The third Arab I rode was a grumpy mare named Tinkerbel who also didn't belong to me but I rode since her owner wasn't that into horses and didn't have time. Even though Tinkerbel was really grumpy and not very sweet she was a good mover and great at dressage.
> 
> Sorry for the information AND pic overload!
> 
> Beautiful horses everyone!
> 
> Khabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khabi (middle), Tinkerbel (right)


Gorgeous horses, got to love a flea-bitten gray. 


*Macabre* - I've always admired Zierra. She has such a beautiful head (and a great bum, too -- I'm rather partial to an Arabian with a good engine!)


----------



## Eliz

Though I love Khemosabi and all of his offspring... Khartoon puts me off because he looks so much like a QH. Not that I have anything against QHs, but I don't think arabs should look like them.

I have to disagree with Macabre's statement that the Padrons Psyche lineage represents what is wrong with the breed and that they are build like giraffes and not as performance horses. I'll post pictures of some offspring of that line that look like amazing hunter or wp arabs. But knowing you and how opinionated you are, I'm sure we'll have to agree to disagree 









(*REMINGTON MAGNUM*
Magnum Psyche x Khasmir
Scottsdale Signature Stallion
Iowa Gold Star Stallion
Northstar Arabian Breeder Showcase Stallion 
Regional Champion in Stallion Hal2008 Canadian Nationals Top 10 Western Pl Open
2008 US Nationals Top 10 Ladies Side Saddle Western
2007 Canadian National Champion AAOTR & AATR
2007 Region 8 & 11 Champion AAOTR
2006 U.S. & Canadian National Top Ten Open
2006 Region 10 Champion Open)








*Lexxon WLF+*
(Magnum Psyche x Alexis SRA)
2006 U.S. Reserve National Champion Western Pleasure AAOTR 18-53
2006 Canadian Res. National Champion Western Pleasure Junior Horse
Regional Champion Hunter.
Champion Walk/Trot Hunter)

*And those are just two I pulled off google!

I am really falling in love with Versace. He is producing some awesome wp arabs as of late. I also love Marwan Al Shaqab and all that he's producing. The farm where I board just sold a son of his for $15,000 who won res. champ wp at region 9. He's going to be competing in hunter at nationals with his new owner and we expect him to get a top 5 AT LEAST. Here is a picture of him:


----------



## Eliz

Omg. I swear I used to not be an arab-maniac, but seriously, this breed entrances me! I can't look at a horse nowadays without thinking "It's pretty... but it's not an arab..." ****. I'm sure I'll own arabs for the rest of my life also.

I think my arab obsession started when I was about 8. One of my friends handed me an arab magazine, and I pretty much memorized it. Some of the studs in that magazine I will recognize to this day that are still producing. Ever since then I've admired the breed, but owning and showing them was more of a fantasy. Thanks to some amazing people, I've been connected with some awesome horses and am honored to own & know my boy Vinnie. 

But seriously. I apologize for my over-excitement. XD


----------



## lilruffian

Oh i love the look of that Remington Magnum! Gorgeous horse!


----------



## annaleah

Really, I love them all!! But, my favs are they egyptian, spanish, and crabbet. I've only owned a spanish arabian, and fell in love with them! But, I've rose others too. Here is a pic of my former boy!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

Wish i owned a horse expecially an arab theyre just perfect size and so pretty in a different way from other breeds, graceful jumpers too


----------



## Eliz

Ooh Annaleah that is a handsome horse!! I'm usually not a fan of the Spanish arabs, but he is gorgeous! 

So, for those of you that own arabs, have you ever had them buck? All of the arabs I've ever ridden only do this bunny-hop thing, I swear Arabians don't know how to buck


----------



## JekkaLynn

Cheshire said:


> Gorgeous horses, got to love a flea-bitten gray.



Lol ever since I have been little i have loved horses but I absolutely HATED flea-bitten grey as a colouring. couldn't stand it and swore to never own one. Love any other greyish horse and any other colouring of horse is fine but there is just something about a flea-bitten grey that puts me off. Then I met Indy and my husband said he would buy her for me cause I fell so madly in love with her after only spending about 30 minutes with her. I talked about her non-stop for a week then went back to tell her owner we ould take her and to see her again and suddenly it hit me 
....Indy is a flea-bitten grey....


----------



## Speed Racer

JekkaLynn said:


> I absolutely HATED flea-bitten grey as a colouring. couldn't stand it and swore to *never* own one.


You jinxed yourself by saying 'never'.

That's how I not only wound up with a flea bitten grey Arabian, but a TB. :wink:

God has a sense of humor, you know. He just laughs when we say 'never'.


----------



## english lass

oooohh i just have to post on this one! i love arabs soooo much. i had wanted an arab all my life and then finally this year i had the best birthday prezzie ever....... a beautiful chestnut filly i had been admiring for a year!!!
heres my little girl LMA Hannah 
her dam is pure polish and a daughter of Eldon and her sire is Madryn Tsuleem who is a son of Rusleem ( EL SHAKLAN LINES)
































AND THIS IS HER AS A YEARLING LOOKING A LITTLE SCRUFFLY.LOL.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

It's amusing to me when people get so hung up on sires, they ignore dams. Do you think that maybe the two you posted are such excelling performance horses because their sire is just "awesome", or maybe perhaps because they both have such powerful performance DAM lines?

The typical halter Arab of today, stemming from the Padron line, are about as far as you can get from how an Arab "should" look. The breed standard for an Arab is actually probably closer to a refined Quarter Horse then it is the halter Arabs.

The founders of the breed would be aghast to know what's been made of them!

































































I would love to know how we took all that, and ended up at this:










I get that Padron's Psyche comes from lines bred specifically for this purpose but the pictures I posted were of the stallions that were the building blocks of the entire modern Arabian breed. Every single Arabian in existence can trace to at least ONE of the photos I posted, many of them more.

And more then a few of those big chunky QH lookin studs WERE halter champions as well as performance champions in their day. Bask was a US National Champion in halter, park and formal driving. Bay Abi was a US National Champion at halter and also doubled as a ranch horse. Khemosabi was a US and Canadian National Champion at halter and western pleasure.

So when exactly did we decide that a winning halter Arab should deviate so far from what a performance animal looks like?

You can like him all you like, but I will never accept that line as being the "modern" Arab. They are a fad that I only hope dies out along with the abusive nutjobs who handle them.


----------



## Shalani

My favorite horses are
The Original Five Nazeer Daughters:
_L/R - *Ansata Bint Zaafarana, *Ansata Bint Mabrouka, *Ansata Bint Misuna, 
*Ansata Bint Bukra, *Ansata Bint Nazeer._ 
_Imported from Egypt between 1959 and 1970._ ​nazeerdtrs1.jpg

Ansata IBn Halima & Simeon Sadik


----------



## Shalani

And Of course Nazeer 
*Nazeer was an impressive grey*, not very tall, standing under 14.3 hh; a dry, correct horse with a fiery eye; very masculine and with fine conformation. He sired stallions of equal quality. His daughters Bint Bukra, Bint Moniet el Nefous and Bint Mabrouka embodied the highest Arabian type and an unequalled refinement. However, it was his sons who were taken more notice of. Those in particular who came from the six mare families above, became his best and truest heirs: *Morafic*, *Ibn Halima*, *Ghazal*, *Hadban Enzahi* and *Aswan*.


----------



## lilruffian

Eliz said:


> Ooh Annaleah that is a handsome horse!! I'm usually not a fan of the Spanish arabs, but he is gorgeous!
> 
> So, for those of you that own arabs, have you ever had them buck? All of the arabs I've ever ridden only do this bunny-hop thing, I swear Arabians don't know how to buck


:clap:Yes! I know what you mean. Now there are some who can really kick up their heels but my mare has too much spring for a real buck. Actually, several people at my gymkana as well as my father have commented on Chico's lope. She runs _exactly_ like Peppy LaPhew!_ Boing! Boing! Boing!_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

haha i know a couple of arabs who have killer bucks...they may be little but man they got some good bucks.. the lazy grey mare imprint is one..try and make her go faster then she wants and she WILL let you know how she feels bout it lol


----------



## crazyequine

*Essence*

This is my pure arabian mare. She's 80% Crabbet (there abouts!) and the other part Polish.
Smart, sassy, talented and gorgeous!
Sarah


----------



## crazyequine

*Essence*

And here's one more of her....(i can't figure out how to post more than one pic in a post!lol!!!)
Sarah


----------



## Eliz

^ 
Ooh. Pretty 

Yeah. I really do think arabians have their own type of buck... Lol.


----------



## lilruffian

Love your mare _crazyequine_  Gorgeous dapples!


----------



## Amir

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The vaseline thing on the eyes and muzzle is to make the features more prominent and draw attention to the chiseled appearance.
> 
> I absolutely detest the Padrons Psyche/Magnum Psyche horses more then anything. Which is sad, because I liked Padron himself. I think that particular line of horses, however, represents everything that's gone completely wrong in Arabian showing over the last two decades. The champions used to be USING horses, not dysfunctional giraffes.
> 
> Sheila Varian and her horses are my heros. I adore the Bay Abi line and everything it represents. I have always been an enormous fan of good work Arabs. Crabbet Arabs are some of my favorites for the sport factor, but if you want looks AND sport, then Polish is usually the way to go, or a Domestic line like Khemosabi that isn't so heavily linebred.
> 
> One of my all-time favorite studs right now is Khartoon Khlassic, moreso for his BUILD then for his color:


He just oozes gorgeous *drools*

I'm a fan of crabbets and egyptians. I own a straight egyptian; Poede Amir El Zham.
His mother Poede Passion was a race horse and now does dressage. His father Niarla Silver Sultan however, I have no idea about. I think he did halter for a while and did pretty well.
I love Carmargue. He's my horses great great grandsire I think. Or it could have another 'great' in there lol. He was a stunning horse 
First one's Amir, second's Carmargue


----------



## bearsareneat

mmm I love arabs. I own two mares right now. Rosie is about 65-70% Polish and Emma is right around 75-80% I believe. The polish lines seem extremely refined and at the same time so well rounded/usable. Most definitely my favorites. Although certain SE/AK strains can be extremely big boned, also. 

As for studs? Hands down Jullyen El Jamaal. To me, he embodies exactly what an arabian should look like. Pershaan El Jamaal. The varian lines are classic, as are the "Om El" horses. R Khasper. Monogramm. The list goes on and on. 

I'm too lazy to post pictures of my gals, but they're in my "barn" thing.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Arabs are my breed of choice. No other breed compares. 
I own Nesreen mostly polish breeding a Remington Steele granddaughter out of a Rushcreek mare. Talk about Legs! She is about 16 months now. She is standing by Smoke who is 15.1-2 hands.








My newest girl is Fay or Fari Katun TM. She is Egyptian related 15 yr old 15h. I found her in an actual canner sale, not a horse sale. She is a gentle loving broke beautiful girl.

















My Favorite stud is Magic Aulrab. I love the classic do everything type of Arab with great bone and substance. No tooth picks for me!


----------



## JumperDak15

I have a black 3/4 egyptian arab and hes 1/4 qh. But he is very araby. He is amazing. Hes only 16 months old. but wow. Hes so smart! He was 290 lbs, 7 months old and 11.3 hh when i got him. Skin and bone, and very dehydrated and etc. Now, almost 10 months later, he is 13.2 hh, almost 800 lbs and 16 months old. He is amazing! He does the spanish walk, bows, and holds things in his mouth. He lays on my legs if i sit by him (his head on my lap basically) He lets me sit on him when hes laying down and he follows me everywhere...litterally....even into the house!!


----------



## speedy da fish

I really prefer the older arabian types, you see more of that sort in england rather than the 'typical halter type' as they have been described

This is Mista Beaujangles, my gelding's grandsire

















Faldi


----------



## speedy da fish

* here is Faldi


----------



## herdbound

We had an Arabian named Bella...she suffered from a genetic disorder arabians have called Cerebrum Abiotrophy which caused her to have uncontrollable head bobbing, balance issues, and a lack of coordination in her rear end. She hurt herself by falling over an embankment and impailing her rear end on a log and had to be euthanized. She remains the BEST horse I have ever owned or experienced...she taught me a lot even though she never had a saddle on her back. Arabians have the "ummmf" factor ! Love them.


----------



## Eliz

Awee 

Is anyone going to nationals this fall?


----------



## Thyme

Dante is half arabian
I dont have a favorite sire but arabians are one of my favorite breeds because you can get all the strength in a smaller package and I love the "pep in their step" if you know what I mean


----------



## Eliz

Yep, though arabians are getting larger and larger. At least the halter ones are. You can't win unless your horse is about 15hh+ :/


----------



## Shalani

Eliz said:


> Yep, though arabians are getting larger and larger. At least the halter ones are. You can't win unless your horse is about 15hh+ :/


I know !!! Although I would love to have a large Arabian ....Sometimes I think people are sacrificing quality for height.

My Arab's are only 13.3hh and 14.2


----------



## Eliz

I ride an amazing sport arab... he's probably about 15-15.2. He seems HUGE at the barn (all arabs) but then we took him to a dressage test with 17h warmbloods and suddenly he wasn't so big 

The arabs at the barn are from 13-15h. Vinnie is about 14.2-3 and the other mare I ride is about the same height.

There's a Pyro Thyme son there that's about a year old and he's already 14hh. I'm amazed lol


----------



## Azale1

I have to say I personally like the larger arabs only due to the fact that I am 6' tall and when I ride my little arab now who is only 14.3hh she really is too small for me and look quite odd at times. So being as tall as I am now happy to see that some of the breed is getting taller cause I don't think that just cause I am taller I should be left out of owning/riding my favorite breed.


----------



## speedy da fish

Eliz said:


> Yep, though arabians are getting larger and larger. At least the halter ones are. You can't win unless your horse is about 15hh+ :/


wow really? i dont see many arabs bigger than that. my anglo is only just 15hh and his tb sire is 16.2hh so his dam must have been pony sized.


----------



## Eliz

Yeah, it's odd because they're sort of known to be a smaller breed.

I agree with you, Azale, though I'm only 5'7, my legs are pretty long and depending on the horse the smallest I can look OK on are about 14.3, but my feet are usually at the elbow. I personally like bigger arabs as well, probably because my favorite are the more sporty arabs vs. the western arabs (even though I own a western arab... how ironic lol)


----------



## QHDragon

My mare was 14.3, but she moved like a much bigger horse so I didn't feel too silly on her.

Some of the halter arabs just look so silly, its really sad. The thing that makes me giggle is that a lot of them have this shark fin withers now, so while they measure 16 hands at the wither, it looks like their back is more at 15 hands. And don't even get me started on how they look like they would snap in two if you sat on them.


----------



## Eliz

^
A lot of halter horses are actually used as performance horses in their later careers/produce performance horses. The true champion halter arabs won't have shark-like withers. But, there are always those extremes in every breed.


----------



## Shalani

Im 5"7 and my horses 13.3hh 14.2hh feel much bigger when im riding ..... except in two point when I could easily just hold their ears lol


----------



## Remi

I love Arabs! I had a 1/2 Arab dapple grey when I was a teen and have a Pinto Arab now. He is an awesome horse, the most personality you could ask for! His pic is in my albums.


----------



## tempest

Okay, Arab question time!

1. The two Arabs at my RI's barn are about 14.2 hands. Do they ever get taller than that? (I'm asking because I want to know more about the breed and what better way to learn than by asking Arab owners.)

2.I know they have a smooth trot (at least in my experience), but do any of your Arabs have a weird feeling canter?

And to the Arab bucking statement. I know what you mean, they don't seem to have a whole lot enthusiasm put into their bucks. They're more of crow hops.


----------



## Remi

My Arab is 7/8ths and he is 16.1. He is a giant. lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe

My first horse was an Anglo-Arab. He was the greatest horse ever (for putting up with me).

I think that Khartoon Klassic produces some AWESOME foals. I especially like Rhocky Rhoad. 










I think the first Arab I fell in love with was Calyndar (I probably didn't spell that right). I can't seem to find any info on him. But I remember seeing this spectacular grey stallion with a tail that went on for miles. Everything about him screamed stunning. 

I would say that Baske Afire is my favorite Arabian stallion. To me he is a nice looking horse.


----------



## Wallaby

My girl Lacey is a Polish Arab! And, luckily enough, my favorite type of Arabian is the Polish. I just really like how, at least most of the ones I've seen, are such a perfect combination between being exceedingly beautiful and animated, while still looking like they can work all day and come back sound. They aren't too extreme but then they are just typey enough that no one could mistake them for anything but an Arabian, except if they're like Lacey where she looks all QH-y unless you're looking at her head and tail carriage. Lol!





































My favorite sires are probably Comet because he was Lacey's greatgreat grandfather and she looks exactly like him, and I really like Khemosabi for no other reason other than I think he's really really pretty.

I don't really have any particular reason for liking Arabs. I guess our personalities just mesh or something since I've never met an Arab I didn't like. The first horse I ever rode was an Arab and I've ridden many other breeds between that Arab and when I got Lacey and the only other breed I've like riding as well is the POA. Only problem- I've heard them compared to spotted Arabs many times! hahaha

I'm 5ft 9inches and Lacey is 14.1, so we look a little silly when I ride bareback, but not too silly. I'm just lucky that I have short legs and a long torso and that she's wide like a table! However, it's super great when I want to tie her to something out in the woods, dismount, and re-mount without worrying about her staying still (she doesn't like to stand still for mounting). I can just grab the part of the halter (I ride in a halter) that goes over the back of her head and use that to control her while I get the lead rope situated back in my hands! Hahaha!


----------



## dressagebelle

I can testify that I have seen a pure arab buck just about as big and bad as a bucking bronco. Don't ask me what got into my mare, but she was in the arena running around, and she just started bucking, with her hind legs clearing the top of the 5' fence of the arena, and at one point she managed to actually put her leg through the bars of the pipe fencing (no injuries fortunately). 
Where I boarded my horses years ago, an Arabian trainer moved in for a while, and none of her horses were under 15 hands. Most of them were 15.3/16 hands, and a couple were actually Arab crossed with either saddlebred or Thoroughbred, and were about 16.2 each. I like my little girl, and I've been told by several different people that she has almost near perfect conformation if you compare her to the registry guidelines of what an Arabian should look like. Now I don't know a huge amount about Arab conformation, so I have no idea how true that statement is, but when I look at her, I see a really well built Arab.


----------



## lilruffian

Oh _Wallaby_ Lacey is so adorable! 
That Rhocky Rhoad is pretty darn flashy as well!


----------



## speedy da fish

I love arabs but dont understand the appeal of the incredibly concave face








I have to look twice at the picture...


----------



## Amir

I hate those faces!!
Arabs are my favorite breed, but THOSE faces? No way. It looks deformed to me.


----------



## speedy da fish

I know! really strange! Maybe because he's a foal, he'll grow out of it but i have seen pictures of adult arabs like that too so...


----------



## Amir

Yeah I've only seen adults like that and it's just gross... Hopefully he grows out of it and had a normal face like they should


----------



## Wallaby

lilruffian said:


> Oh _Wallaby_ Lacey is so adorable!


Thanks!  
She's basically my heart and soul on four legs. It's one of those things that I look back on my life before her and it seems like everything was black and white but now that I've met her, my life is in color. That seems really mushy and weird to say but it's true. I really wouldn't be the person I am right now, by any stretch of the imagination, if she hadn't come along.

I'm not a fan of those extremely dished heads either. I think I've read somewhere that there have been a few that were so extreme that they actually had mental problems or something from it. :shock: Even your average halter-bred Eygptian Arabian generally has too much dish, imo. Have you ever seen one of them with a full winter coat? They look super funny! Hahaha
Hopefully that little guy grows out of it.


----------



## Eliz

He will grow out of that... and actually notice how his face is clipped. His forehead is fuzzy but his nose is clipped... an optical illusion, you see 

Tempest:
Yes, arabs do get bigger than 14.1hh. I've seen them range from 13.3-16.2.

Hm, I think arabs have pretty average trots/canters as far as smoothness goes... I guess it depends on the horse & stride length though.


----------



## grayshell38

I am not moved all the way, so I'm not on my computer, but here are a few pics from my facebook.


I have two high percentage arabian crosses and I am bringing my pure bred mare home in a week and a half. 

Rio De Ja Vu is 15/16 black arabian mare. 10 years old and mostly used as a brood mare,but is broke western. I tried selling her earlier in the year,but no solid takers, so I am keeping her untill next spring and sending her to the Amish and having her trained to cart. I will decide then if I will keep her or not. 
She is heavily CMK bred. Her sire is the Straight Davenport, Blue book, Asil stud JLP Captain Cook. 
I love Polish horses,but the domestic strains are growing on me.




This is Mana, Deja's son. His sire is mostly CMK,but has a little egyptian in it. 
He just turned 1 on the 27th of August, but untill I get on my comupter, I can't put up any new photos. Here are some that I have from a month or two ago though.








Sporting the funny yearling look. LOL


And I go to pick up this fine lady in a week or two. 
Introducing GM Theme Song. She is 21, pure bred, Raffles/Ferzon bred. 
These are just pics from the current owner. New pics next friday I hope!
She is Gainey bred, which I am coming to love their breeding. Her sire is Gai ****arro,who was 1982 US Top Ten Stock Horse and son of the amazing Halter Champion and sire of 24 National winners, Ferzon.


----------



## Cheshire

A bit late but...arabs not being buckers? 










And I saw Lilly get a few nice ones out this afternoon. She is 14.3 hh, Pickles up there is 15.2. I'm not sure I like how big some are breeding them these days, although I've seen some beauties at 15+. Half arabs don't count, but personally I think the purebreds should remain below 15.1, 15.2 hands, more true to type...just my 2c, if you want a taller horse there are other options. Same as how I don't agree with the spindly deformed things either. They are meant to be a tough *little* horse!
I have the same sentiment with the lighter-built Morgans and Friesians I see being bred nowadays.

Call me a purist...


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Eliz said:


> Hm, I think arabs have pretty average trots/canters as far as smoothness goes... I guess it depends on the horse & stride length though.


I used to have an arab, and his canter was one of the smoothest I have ever ridden! He is 14.3 and just a darling!

I'm always on the lookout for Arabians 16hh or over... they're pretty difficult to find, but since I'm tall, it's a must. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the breed. Children, never get one as your first horse, because after you get one, you're hooked! No other horse is ever the same!


----------



## Shalani

According to a number of oral stories from old Bedouin men, dished or concave profiles were considered a physical defect, and horses with such profiles were not sought after. It was considered that such horses could not keep up with other war horses, because the slope or angle of the “dish” would somehow affect the horse’s capacity to exhale large quantities of air while running. 

I personally love a dishy profile !


----------



## Amir

haleylvsshammy said:


> Children, never get one as your first horse, because after you get one, you're hooked! No other horse is ever the same!


I've been hooked ever since I was 13. I'd always admired the breed, but until my cousin thought I was good enough to ride her Arab, I hadn't ridden one. That was a day I had dreamed about and one that I still remember perfectly 9 years later. Ever since then, all I've wanted was a purebred of my own and I finally got one 
I totally agree that no other horse is the same.


----------



## speedy da fish

my first horse is an anglo arab and one day i would love a pure bred too (for endurance) but i wouldnt mind having other breeds, even though arabs are my fave


----------



## Eliz

Ah man I am so hooked on arabs! You all are right, after you're hooked no horse is the same!

Personally I love dished, exotic faces as well 
The Bedouin people may not have bred for dished faces but the Egyptians sure did


----------



## Remi

If my gelding's sire was 96% and his dam was 100% Arab, what % would he be?


----------



## Juna

Oh wow, why I love Arabs....hmmmm....I could list a thousand things, from their dishy faces to their big dark eyes, tippy ears, their fire and charisma and their sweetness(well most of them

My favorite Arab of all time is one of our stallion's named Vision. He is such an amazing horse and IMHO the best Arabian stallion (but I might be biased -lol). Tons of fire and pizazz and just one of the nicest stallions I've ever been around. I just love 'em!!!


----------



## countmystrides

My Arab x Welsh Bella  aka Dainty Lil Dream. Just sold her about a year ago, she was adorable.


----------



## lilruffian

_Juna_ he's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Eliz

Countmystrides:
Omg, how cute is that?! Gorgeous horse/pony


----------



## wild_spot

I'm an Arab girl! Well, Arab's and stock horses - One day I want to cross them to get my perfect horse :]

I've had two Arabs. Most people on here would know them.

My first is Wildey, 'Wantley Wildcard'. A 16yo 14.1h chestnut gelding with a big blaze and a sock. He was my second horse and he is my heart horse. I got him when he was a green 5yo and I was a green 11yo! But he looked after me and we had the best times together. he saved my skin more times than I can count, and is just an incredible horse. Everyone who meets him loves him, he is good at everything he does, anyone can ride him and he will adjust accordingly, and he has such personality. He is my baby. He is currently at a Riding for the Disabled school as a therapy horse, but I miss him terribly.

My other Arab is Latte, 'Jupiter Ballita' AKA The devil pony. I haven't had her long, under a year, but she is really worming her way into my heart. I got her as a 5yo mare with little handling who was still with her dam - She was bred for racing but never grew past 13.3h so wasn't broken. She has a lot of quirks and started out very touchy. However she has a huge desire and capacity to learn and is freakin adorable! Most people don't really like her as they are used to their quiet, dependable horses, but I guess we just have an 'understanding' and I am loving her more and more everyday. 

I just love the spirit and fire and personality this breed have. If you can gain their trust they will really give you more than you can imagine. Such expressive faces usually matched with complex personalities and quirks - They really show you how good you are.


----------



## QHDragon

I agree, your horse is adorable Countmystrides!!

I am not a huge fan of the extreme amount of dish you see in the Egyptian Arabians, it just looks a little weird to me. 

I am drooling over these horses from Canadian nationals. I think arab HUS horses are just so adorable, and there is something just really stunning about an Arabian dressage horse.


----------



## QHDragon

By the way, can you tell that gray arabs are my favorite?


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah i love grey pure arabs too! and part breds look best in bay to me... dont ask why!

I really like the grey endurance arabs like this one...








not too dishey, just pretty and elegant.


----------



## QHDragon

Heehee, I totally didn't mean to post all gray horses, it just kind of happened!


----------



## Cheshire

That first grey with the bloodmark is lovely.

I would love an arab or half arab for dressage. I've seen some very classy contenders.


----------



## QHDragon

I just adored the Anglo-Arab that I leased over the summer. Wish he was still available. :? He could look really stunning when he wanted to.


















Bad picture of me, but I love this picture of him. 

And here's another one that I love from Canadian Nationals. Usually not a fan of chestnuts unless they have a ton of chrome, but this guy is flashy.


----------



## speedy da fish

i love anglos too! not that im biased


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

gorgeous horses i'm hooked on arabs my lil man is only about 14.1 and stocky not a daity thing about him cept he has a small head haha


----------



## Cheshire

^^ yeah my mare is 14.3 but is built like a steam roller










(her head isn't actually that big, haha, but she does have a shorter neck...yay for weird photography)

QHDragon, you two look great!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

cheshire-haha yup my boy looks quite like yours


----------



## ACNeumann

I've always been a huge fan of Arabs.... learned how to ride and show on one and 20 years later... I've got one, well a half-Arab. I ride and show at an Arab barn where everything is covered - jumpers, wp, hunters and dressage. Without a doubt, Arab's (or half-ones!) can _totally_ do anything!!! 


Here's some pic's of my boy (the riding ones were from an open show this summer... sadly, dressage saddles not allowed! :?) -- 6 yr. old half-Arab half-Hanoverian gelding. Owned him for about 8 months (born and raised at our barn though!) and doing training/1st level dressage with him!


----------



## ACNeumann

and a couple more that didn't get posted with the first post for some reason...


----------



## speedy da fish

ACNeumann, he's handsome! Like the Arab/Hanoverian combo! Makes a great dressage horse by the look of things.


----------



## ACNeumann

Thanks!!! I would say about 60% of the horse are my barn are Arab/Hanoverian - about 20% pure Arab and the rest are either mixes (quarter ponies/ Morabs) or cute little ponies! 

Yeah - once he's finished filling out and doing his last bit of growing, I think he's really going to look fabulous in the ring. Has natural extension too - we just need to work on the collection a little bit! Sometimes I think he was born to rides tests -- he loves new things and gets bored quickly doing the same things over and over again - it's always a challenge to mix up our riding and training enough so he doesn't get too bored and get too bad! 

He is definitely not a jumper of any sort through, although several of his half-siblings are great h/j's. I've lunged him over some jumps a few times.... he does much better with his feet on the ground!


----------



## speedy da fish

Yeah arabs get bored so easily! mine does too, especially out on the road, he likes to explore, lol. If only I can explain to him that trespassing is illegal!


----------



## lilruffian

speedy da fish said:


> Yeah arabs get bored so easily! mine does too, especially out on the road, he likes to explore, lol. If only I can explain to him that trespassing is illegal!


 I know hey! My girl Chico is the same way lol It's a real pain when you're going down a road with like a million driveways & she wants to explore EVERY one!
Molly's kind of like that too, but not so much with the driveways. SHe just loves to get out & go & half the time doesnt want to turn around to go back home!:lol:


----------



## Spirit Thyme

I don't necessarily have a particular "Strain" that I prefer, I just want an arabian that is very obviously arabian when you see it ( example, dishy face, dry bone structure, short back, good tail carriage and large eyes 

I also want an Arabian that is a good "using horse" not one that just looks pretty, I want a great performance prospect as well, I guess Khemosabi is one of my favorite Sires since he passes his beauty and athleticism all the way down thru the generations...

Here is my Stallion Spirit Thyme ( a Khemo grandson ) Beauty and function 

















And Hero, son of the above Stallion  A Khemosabi Great-Grandson


----------



## Spirit Thyme

I wanted to also add that I LOVE everyones photos ! Lovely Horses !!!


----------



## Eliz

Your horses are so pretty! 
I LOVE Khemosabi, we have a daughter that's probably in her late teens now.


----------



## Cheshire

Ah, I knew that's why I liked your stallion, Spirit Thyme! I have a Khemo grandson myself, fantastic horse.

Khemosabi is probably my top Arabian stallion...his get are beautiful using horses, just what arabs should be.


----------



## MaggiStar

O my little anglo-arab loooces to stick her nose into peoples gardens etc and have a good stare in the windows. DO you find them so much more inquisitive then any other horse??
Spirit your horse is such a stunning boy!


----------



## Spirit Thyme

I find that Arabians ARE more interested in what us humans are doing than other breeds, I had non arab broodmares, and they wouldn't even look my direction when I was out working, but the arab & arab crosses wouldn't leave me alone ! LOL !

And Thank you for the compliment on Spirit, he's a LOVER


----------



## ACNeumann

I would also agree that they are more curious! A good friend of mine has a stock quarter horse -- he could care less about whats going on. But Charlie has to have his nose and his face in everything Regardless of what it is, even if it's scary, he eventually manages to get into it! His latest thing is picking up people's water bottles in the aisle and arena... and then trying to crunch them and throw them around!


----------



## speedy da fish

MaggiStar- my anglo arab is very inquisitive! 
I live on a narrow country road and when I take him on a hack he sniffs all the cars that go past him... uh, I just let him now


----------



## Amir

ACNeumann said:


> His latest thing is picking up people's water bottles in the aisle and arena... and then trying to crunch them and throw them around!


Yeah I made the mistake of leaving my water bottle up on a fence while we were building new jumps. Next thing I hear is the crunching sound and I look over to see my boy trying to kill it :lol:


----------



## MaggiStar

My girl loves to pick up my car keys and throw them around hahaha she is going to loose them on me one day!


----------



## speedy da fish

My boy picks up his head collar when it is on the stable door, and he throws it across the stable. Patience is a virtue... that he doesn't have


----------



## my2geldings

For their gates alone, all breeds of horses could improve by having some arabian in them. The only thing that I'm not a big fan of is how alert they are with absolutely everything. I think a lot of them really would not make good beginner horses(tho all can be said about all breeds), but they are absolutely beautiful horses.


----------



## speedy da fish

most breeds do have arabian in them


----------



## Spirit Thyme

interesting that the non arab people say they aren't for beginners... I hear so many people say thei first horse as a child WAS an arabian


----------



## speedy da fish

My anglo was my first horse, but i had been riding 10 years. He is fiery but would make a good beginners horse because he knows when to behave. He seems to know the difference between a beginner and experienced rider. He knows when to be gentle and when he is allowed to 'have some fun'.


----------



## Perfection

I have a Shagya Arab, she is very fiery and she has been successful at endurance competitions. She is just awesome, has an awesome personality and is awesome to ride, I just love her.


----------



## speedy da fish

Looked at your photos, Karma is really pretty.


----------



## Perfection

speedy da fish said:


> Looked at your photos, Karma is really pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## Crossover

My own Polish girl I love. Have always swung towards the polish as I like more substance, however, I notice the latest trend is making them scrawnier too. I love the air and attitude of a good arab. My girl has spunk and attitude but comes racing up to me to be petted and loved on. I lived at my last boarding stable and the horses lived in seperate paddocks. Every morning when I opened the door she'd be standing right where she could see me and neigh. She's an excellent mom and everyone who's around her loves her sweetness.


----------



## HNS101

polish!! and afire bey V is my fave or Khartoon Khlassic

this is my favorite arab i own sadly he had to be put down in august due to a very severe leg injury his name was LA Bombey he won nationals in saddle seat in his younger years but i showed him hunt seat!! we just clicked from the beginning! i miss him







IMG_5472.JPG







IMG_0511.jpg


----------



## HNS101

then this is also my mare helly i'm think of re-naming her Kassy i'm trying it out rofl







kassy with a goat.jpg


----------



## Missdv

I was introduced to them by a friend (Joyce), she has 3 mares and a stud. I have recently purchased one of her mares, Mariah, a 15 year old Polish (mom was crabbets line), for my husband. Mine is a 4 yr old rescue, Kalila , I have no idea what line she is but has a nice dish face and large eyes. My other friend Chris (another arab nut) says she has egyptian mixed in, she grew up in The Arab Republic (she's German) and has an actual Egyptian, Nadira (her father is a race horse in Abu-Dabi). I fell in love with their spirit and they're the perfect horse for the outbacks of Florida, Joyce's horse, Hoki (Mariah's daughter), is a real mudder, she loves to run through mud and palmettos but will not walk through puddles and try to keep her on a trail. Was a Paint person till I rode my first Arab, now I'm hooked, of course the only con is they are smarter than we are, so we are well trained and do whatever they tell us to do. The best pro though is they bond and my girl will let me love on her all I want, they have a big heart.


----------



## MelissaF

Great photos of your horses.I really liked them all.
Thanks for sharing and i also own one arabian horse named Apollo's Chariot.He is brownish horse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I really like Bint Sahara my boys great grand dam








and also czort








and sambor








as well as samtyr 








fadjur was quite a looker also :]








this is my boy outlaw and his daddy Sierra Fadwah


----------



## speedy da fish

love love love fadjur! he is my boy's great great grand sire i think, amazing little horse.


----------



## Amlalriiee

My mare is a "quarab"? (QH arab)! I like the Morabs too, because Morgans are my favorite...besides my own horse of course. I love them for their spunk and personality...I'm not one to ride a lazy horse


----------



## Spirit Thyme

I just got some new pix of my Stallion Spirit Thyme, here he is with a very prominent Handler Steve Heathcott, I did all of his training & showing up until this particular day, I had Steve show him for me here because I have a severely herniated disc and can't run


----------



## jazir1787

hey all

im new here  *big waves all the way from sunny Australia!*

lovely to see such beautiful horses! 

im down to one horse these days, but that just means i get to spend more time appreciating her  

so here she is, my 13yo 96% Crabbet purebred arabian Fleur (Nadirah Azhar)


----------



## speedy da fish

^ aww shes pretty!


----------



## jazir1787

not very clear what she looks like in that one  here's another (and the one on the left, the other grey is her full brother)

thanks


----------



## WildJessie

I don't have an Arabian.=(

But they are my favorite breed. I am a newbie to them, and don't much about the different types of Arabians. Just everything about them is beautiful. Ever since I read the Black Stallion, and King of the Wind, I knew I wanted an Arab.


----------



## Spirit Thyme

jazir1787 said:


> not very clear what she looks like in that one  here's another (and the one on the left, the other grey is her full brother)
> 
> thanks


stunning !!! :d


----------



## Hubbardshorses

jazir1787 said:


> not very clear what she looks like in that one  here's another (and the one on the left, the other grey is her full brother)
> 
> thanks


She is beautiful!! Reminds me of the girl I learned to ride on! Welcome~


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*And another Arab lover chimes in*

Here's svs Viado aka Round Boy and svs Il Divo, pic taken at Sport Horse Nationals. 

Viado is by Desert Heat VF (Bey Shah) out of Khadraja Bey (Khadraj NA X Carmel Bey) and Il Divo is by svs Fornaio (Khadraj NA X Patrice C (*Padron)). These are 2 of my horses and both have personality plus. I love *Padron lines for their sense of play and how smart and athletic they are.


----------



## jazir1787

fanx guys.

DC the chestnut on the right is very athletic looking! and the colour is amazing


----------



## sehrlieb

I am lucky enough to work with some very nice Arabians and my opinion of them has definitely changed. Growing up a hunter/jumper rider Arabs are pretty looked down upon but after being around some world-class horses for a few years now I can honestly say you don't see many thoroughbreds (my breed of choice) with the brains and movement that most arabians have.

Working on a big breeding farm I am also lucky enough to get free not-so-national-quality ponies! My current little horse is a 3 year old gelding, about 15hh, named Cool Under Fyre. He is by A Temptation and out of an Afire Bey V daughter. His dam is a full sister to the dam of Chapparel DGL so they have pretty much identical pedigrees, kind of neat.


----------



## jazir1787

i have just made the amazing decision...to put my saddle mar ein foal next november! OMG i am so excited!

have dad picked out and everything!


----------



## WildJessie

After seeing everyone's horses it makes me want a horse more and more!! 

Your horses are beautiful!!


----------



## Remali

Jazir... I LOVE your mare! She has bloodlines to die for!!!! What stallion are you breeding her too? How exciting for you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

jazir1787 said:


> fanx guys.
> 
> DC the chestnut on the right is very athletic looking! and the colour is amazing


Thanks Jazir, he's my stallion, svs Il Divo. He's by svs Fornaio, a Khadraj NA son, out of Patrice C, a *Padron daughter. He's as playful as a pup and a total momma's boy. 

The other chestnut, is just a quick shot out in pasture, no grooming. He's svs Viado, by Desert Heat VF, a Fame son out of Khadraja Bey, a Khadraj NA daughter and Bey el Bey grand daughter. 

Il Divo is in training for HUS and Working Hunters and is doing well. We hope to show him at Sport Horse Nationals in 2011.


----------



## Remali

Sorry about posting twice, it wouldn't let me edit up there to add photos for some reason. 

Anyway, my love affair with Arabians began in 1966 when I started lessons, my first lesson horse was an Arabian gelding named Bing, and I was hooked! Altho they are no longer with me (both passed on) my two purebreds will forever be a huge part of my life, they were both so gentle and sweet. 

Daanex was an *Exelsjor son I used to own, he was out of a Crabbet-bred mare (a Raffdaan daughter), so was half Polish. He is the grey, he was so gentle anyone could ride or handle him, even tho he was not gelded until he was 7 years of age, he was the sweetest horse. 

Kara was my heart and soul, she was a *Hal Gazal granddaughter, and her dam line had many crosses to *Raseyn, as well as Raffon, and also a few of the old Draper Spanish horses. She and I were like two peas in a pod, she was my once-in-a-lifetime horse. She passed away three years ago at 23. Daanex passed some years ago at the age of 30.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Those Spanish bred ones get to you don't they? I sold a GG Samir grand daughter 7 years ago and I still regret it.


----------



## ArabianAllie

This is my old arab-thingX man.


----------



## Remali

So many beautiful horses on here, I'm enjoying everyone's photos!


----------



## jazir1787

thankyou Rem!

The stallion I've picked belongs to a friend and the resulting bubba would be 76% Crabbet, witht he rest being polish/egyptian/desert bred

Ivahri Golden Thorpe - Ivahri Arabians Australia 

I'm am really excited about him, his Naadirah x Mustafa breeding is superb - my old boy's grandsire was full brothers with this one's sire (and there's not alot fo the family left)

i am hoping the resulting bubba will get Fleur's temperment with a bit more of the movement of my old horse

I am aiming for next nov, but i have all year to decide if i want to put it off for one more year (i am tempted to get to the nationals in 2012, which are held in march)


----------



## jazir1787

recent pics  coz i can :wink: i know...bit of an overload  these pics are from this weekend just passed


----------



## baileydawn

This is my arabian Chianti (A.A. Nadzjenka x Chamus) which I was told by the owner who owned him his whole life and still had his Mom Jenka (sadly died at 34 years of age) As I found out he is NOT registered cause I found the owners of Chamus. (first pic) and they had no registration number for Chianti. =( But I still love him.







This is Cal (bottom)







Cal and Baker









I love my Cal!!!


----------



## frosty

I have an Arab. She is purebred. 75% Egyptian and 25% Crabbet. I love Eqyptians


----------



## jazir1787

coz i can


----------



## mistygirl

i'm ashley i own a grade horse that we think has arab in her.


















i love any arabs i love there dished faces and ther high spirits
don't have a favorite sire i don't know many but my favorite arabian is egyption arabs.


----------



## speedy da fish

^ yeah she looks part bred. Pretty girl x


----------



## neonpony

Here's mine. I wouldn't say I'm an "Arab person" really, because he is definitely NOT the breed I was looking for. Who ever heard of an Arabian eventer? I was looking for warmbloods and tbs. Not a short, hot headed, skinny legged thing. But I liked his mind a lot and so instead of ending up with a 16.3 warmblood/tb cross....I got this (who I secretly think is cuter anyway)



























-like two years ago









-very old, I think he was 2-3 here...before I bought him at 4 anyway


----------



## speedy da fish

^ beautiful, what do you do with him?


----------



## neonpony

Eventing, hopefully. Right now, a lot of basic dressage (schooling about 2nd level) and jumping.


----------



## Gus

well....my "favorite Arabs" weren't "famous" but they were famous to me....They are my avatar horse Gus who was a stallion long before I had him, before I was born, but I don't know if he had any offspring. And my other horse EN Skylar, he is purebred ...gelding but he was a stallion too...don't know when or when he was gelded or had any offspring. But I believe he has some...Bask I think it is in his blood I would have to see his pedigree


----------

